# Zilco Harness



## crponies (Dec 30, 2009)

Have any of you seen this Zilco Harness? SL Shetland and SL Sportz Harness. Any opinions on it? I have small ponies that I would like to get driving. My current harness is leather and not supper quality so I would like to get something that would be better. My goal is to have my ponies drivable for pleasure and possibly some CDE type stuff. If you have a different harness recommendation I would be glad to hear that too. My ponies are shetland size.


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 31, 2009)

I don't have a Zilco harness but I know several people in pleasure driving that do have one and are very happy with their's. These have some of the features, although certainly not all, that make a harness good for carriage driving although the black reins would need to be replaced with brown and I personally prefer leather reins anyway as I find them less slippery than the synthetics even if they are "sure grip". Decent starter harnesses that you could build on once you know what you want. One thing to consider is that they both only come with stainless steel fittings. Are the metal parts on your cart stainless or brass?


----------



## Shari (Dec 31, 2009)

I have one of the older versions and like it a lot. However, I did not like how wide the reins are, so had some specially made for me and once the Freedom collar came out... used that on my Zilco harness too. But I love the old style Zilco harness saddle. Think I have had it for around 10 years give or take...sad I forget.... anyway.. the harness is still going strong.

Here is mine.

Should be able to see the saddle.







Maggie is being unhitched in this one..DS is the header. while I snapped a quick photo. (and yes.. the saddle isn't sitting right... was in the process of taking it off)


----------



## jegray21 (Jan 1, 2010)

I was looking to order one. Can you use this harness in all types of competition?


----------



## Shari (Jan 1, 2010)

Trails, VSE.. sure. But I am not sure about Breed shows.. most likely not but I don't know for sure. Unless Zilco sells something a bit more formal now?


----------



## jegray21 (Jan 1, 2010)

Can it be used in the dressage test of CDE?


----------



## MiLo Minis (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes this harness could be used in any type competition. You may not be considered highly competitive in breed shows with it as it is not "showring" harness - you will have to have an outstanding performance



It can be used in dressage/turnout classes in ADS as long as it is neat, clean, safe and properly fitted. You will lose points in turnout if the hardware on your harness and cart don't match or if your reins are not brown.


----------



## crponies (Jan 1, 2010)

Hmmm, I didn't know about the brown reins thing. Right now I do not have a good cart. I have two fixer-uppers and neither one would have brass. I think they would be okay if fixed up for training level. If I ever go higher I will have to save pennies and get something else. Shari, what do you like better about the freedom collar compared to this breast collar?


----------



## RhineStone (Jan 1, 2010)

The purpose of brown reins is Tradition. In the 1800's when people drove "for real", black dye would come off of black reins onto your gloves and clothing. Then, when you got to your destination, you were a mess! That is the same reason that brown gloves and driving aprons are used as well. The reason black harness was used is because "less quality" leathers can be covered up with dye, whereas russet harness requires better quality leathers.

Metal does not have to be brass, it just has to match, even down to your buttons (Grandma would never wear silver earrings and a gold necklace...



). Brass is tradional, and all other things being equal, a judge "might" pick a well-polished brass turnout over a "white metal" one. That being said, I know of very competitive exhibitors that have stainless appointments, and do quite well. But they totally match.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 2, 2010)

crponies said:


> Shari, what do you like better about the freedom collar compared to this breast collar?


Shari has a mini and the Zilco Empathy Collar does not come small enough to fit most minis. The Freedom Collar does.



For your ponies either would be fine!

Leia


----------



## Shari (Jan 2, 2010)

What Leia said.

And the Zilco Empathy.. doesn't work on high draft carts, like mine. It should only be used on carts that are low draft.

Very, very glad they came out with the freedom collar!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 3, 2010)

Shari, the current design of the Empathy Collar looks to have an adjustable draft angle just as the FC does. I don't see why it couldn't be used for a horizontal draft cart.

Leia


----------



## Shari (Jan 3, 2010)

I talked with both the maker(forgot his name) and Claudette in depth about it back when I was looking. They both said the same thing. At least at the time... the Empathy collar needed a low draft.

Since I bought my cart from Claudette, she knew I have a high draft cart.

Now the maker could of changed it since then, I don't know, as I haven't looked.


----------

